# Oxford MD. Pier Fishing



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Landed four rockfish off the pier. Three were only 18-19" I keep one 21" and some white perch. Rock were all caught on this lure.


















Only fished for 2 1/2 Hrs. Tide stopped so I sat in the shade looking out on Tread Avon River and drank two beers. Good Day!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WTG Andy. This reminds me of you - 2 beers and all.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Andy! Might have to check out the dock across the river since I don't know anyone there with a private dock.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> Nice Andy! Might have to check out the dock across the river since I don't know anyone there with a private dock.


 Are you talking about were the ferry boat comes in. I caught fish there. You can also fish off the Oxford Ferry Pier. I have caught fish there also.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't tried the oxford side yet used to launch from the ramp with my kayak and fish the piers and out to the channel markers. Big perch under the piers on the point


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice. Great job!


----------

